# Proper Brush for Oil



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

So, I am going back to the Georgetown house to prime and paint the corner of that yellow room,some of you will remember the room.

Anyway, the designer is insistent that no roller in any way ,shape or form be used, even for the primer. I know, ridiculous, since I believe the walls were originally sprayed. They are baby butt smooth, no exaggeration.

Please recommend some high quality brushes I can use as I am not as practiced in this area of painting. Thanks, guys. I don't care what the cost is.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I prefer a Corona china bristle & ox-ear hair blend for oil application. Size varies on the job at hand. They do cost more than a "regular" brush but are not out of line IMO.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I would agree with RH, the Corona's are nice. A good quality black bristle works well also. Put enough paint on so that it can flow out nicely, and it could still look sprayed.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Use some Penetrol to help it level.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Purdy ox-o-thin.
Anything else is futile.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Oh crap... here we go!


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Shouldn't this be a diy thread? 

Corona is an awesome brush, you might want to try and talk the designer into using a trim roller. The stiple it leaves is so fine it almost looks like a spray finish


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

If you put some extender in it I bet you could just roll it and lay it off with a 6 inch wide paint pad and she would never have to know...would also give a much better finish than trying to brush it out.

They tend to pull out hairs if the paint starts to dry on them though, hence the need for extender.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

journeymanPainter said:


> Shouldn't this be a diy thread?
> 
> Corona is an awesome brush, you might want to try and talk the designer into using a trim roller. The stiple it leaves is so fine it almost looks like a spray finish


Don't think this is a diy thread, fauxlynn is a long standing painttalk member, and talented artist and painter.

I have never had to brush an entire room out, can't imagine doing so for a client who needs perfection at that.
I would try out the oxo brush from purdy or a white china bristle, but mostly guessing. Can it be sprayed?.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I agree with RH and disagree with the bender "Anything else is futile." remark not necessarily with his choice in brush, but certainly the remark


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

I am far from a DIYer. The reason I, a lowly decorative painter, gets to paint this wall is it not only needs to be color corrected, but again I am going to have match the sheen since Dulamel is no longer available. And finally, I have to match a barely visible strie mark left by the brush. DIYer, my ass.

Shoutout to Steve in Minnesota for trying to help me out on that one.

I have already been chastised by the designer for applying primer to the bead edge of a corner with a hot dog roller on phase 1 of this job. No chance on spraying it. Brush,brush,brush.

Thanks for the suggestions, I appreciate it. I'll use the Penetrol, Denis. Miss you.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

fauxlynn said:


> I am far from a DIYer. The reason I, a lowly decorative painter, gets to paint this wall is it not only needs to be color corrected, but again I am going to have match the sheen since Dulamel is no longer available. And finally, I have to match a barely visible strie mark left by the brush. DIYer, my ass.
> 
> Shoutout to Steve in Minnesota for trying to help me out on that one.
> 
> ...


Of course i know your not a diyer' faux. Your a faux finishing specialist.

New phone new app new set up.


----------



## PaintEmUp (Sep 24, 2014)

fauxlynn said:


> So, I am going back to the Georgetown house to prime and paint the corner of that yellow room,some of you will remember the room.
> 
> Anyway, the designer is insistent that no roller in any way ,shape or form be used, even for the primer. I know, ridiculous, since I believe the walls were originally sprayed. They are baby butt smooth, no exaggeration.
> 
> Please recommend some high quality brushes I can use as I am not as practiced in this area of painting. Thanks, guys. I don't care what the cost is.


Why oil over water based?


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

Ask her to turn the entire wall horizontal, in like kind with what she's asking of you. Impossible? No. Difficult? Surely. Lay it thick, long stroke it after, and let it pool. Rip duct tape after. You could always polish it after with some 600+.


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

journeymanPainter said:


> Of course i know your not a diyer' faux. Your a faux finishing specialist.
> 
> New phone new app new set up.



Don't label me,bro! I am so much more than that.JK




PaintEmUp said:


> Why oil over water based?


Whu? No water based here,oil primer,oil topcoat.





Csheils said:


> Ask her to turn the entire wall horizontal, in like kind with what she's asking of you. Impossible? No. Difficult? Surely. Lay it thick, long stroke it after, and let it pool. Rip duct tape after. You could always polish it after with some 600+.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


Thanks for this. I must double my quote. But, let it pool? As in let it puddle at the bottom and then clean it up?I did use 600 grit in the kitchen as a final step,which was done the same as the LR. I had to put another coat of paint on because you could see a slight sheen shift/swipe mark.(admittedly it was barely discernible, but the designer caught it.) The designer said it originally took 4 coats, I'm not so sure.

They said it will be ready Tuesday, this picture was taken Friday.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Probably be ready a week from Tuesday.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

I did the whole interior of a historic home where the customer wanted the walls brushed out, vertically, from prime to finish in oil. I thinned with penetrol, rolled and had a guy back brush with 6" best-liebco white china. It worked out well once paint was thinned right. Rolling also provided even spread and reduced drag for back brush.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

slinger58 said:


> Probably be ready a week from Tuesday.


Haha, still not ready.



PRC said:


> I did the whole interior of a historic home where the customer wanted the walls brushed out, vertically, from prime to finish in oil. I thinned with penetrol, rolled and had a guy back brush with 6" best-liebco white china. It worked out well once paint was thinned right. Rolling also provided even spread and reduced drag for back brush.



Thanks for your input, but when I said no roller of any type, I meant it. This homeowner made previous painters completely strip and repaint his bedroom at their expense for rolling and back brushing as you described. When I say no roller, I mean no roller. My clients are pretty particular.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

That is particular considering that no roller marks are left to see. But whatever makes them happy...and you money.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Why the heck would it matter how it is applied as long as the end result was baby butt smooth walls. There is being picky and being a dumbazz. I am sure the decorator who has never had a brush in their hand has the homeowner convinced that it "has to be applied by brush". I would take a little time to explain how oil base paints usually lay glass smooth when applied by sprayer, roller, or brush. And that whichever way it is applied all three will result in the same finished product with proper and experienced technique. If they still want it brushed then I would triple my estimate at a minimum.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

why can't you spray?


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> why can't you spray?


Because it's not a brush.



Lambrecht said:


> Why the heck would it matter how it is applied as long as the end result was baby butt smooth walls. There is being picky and being a dumbazz. I am sure the decorator who has never had a brush in their hand has the homeowner convinced that it "has to be applied by brush". I would take a little time to explain how oil base paints usually lay glass smooth when applied by sprayer, roller, or brush. And that whichever way it is applied all three will result in the same finished product with proper and experienced technique. If they still want it brushed then I would triple my estimate at a minimum.


Not the designer. Homeowner claims he can tell by touch. As I already said, I already got reamed for using hot dog roller in kitchen for the primer. There are cameras everywhere. 
Bottom line, when I get as much money as this guy, then I'll have my home f'in brush painted,too.:thumbup:


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I've had a few 'brush only customers over the years too. One little old lady insisted that the exterior of her huge two story Victorian be brushed only. Fine by me, I'll paint it with a bundle of nose hairs if somebody wants to pay for it. 
Another one was these two college professors that wanted their cabinets brushed in oil. I did the back of a door by rolling and brushing out to show them it was the same (so I thought) but that was a no-go, brush only!!


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Jmayspaint said:


> ....... a bundle of nose hairs ....


Don't give them any ideas,geez.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

I gotta go with RH and Bender, ox- (ear) hair or ox-hair blend, but you'll likely have to thin the material since those bristles are so soft. I'd use either mineral spirits or XIM extender. We've too many oil paint jobs that turned yellow because of the Penetrol.

PROTIP: in our experience, the Purdy Oxo-thin sheds an inordinately high number of bristles. Carry some fine tweezers....

Way back when, ox-hair brushes were what was used to paint cars.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Surprised the owner didn't spec the brush, reducer, ratio and relative humidity/temp ranges... since he's the expert lol. 

ox hair and reducing like already mentioned. I do like penetrol but for entire walls exposed to uv, probably not.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Surprised the owner didn't spec the brush, reducer, ratio and relative humidity/temp ranges... since he's the expert lol.
> 
> ox hair and reducing like already mentioned. I do like penetrol but for entire walls exposed to uv, probably not.


Other way around, TJ. It yellows when it's NOT exposed to UV, like away from sunlight. UV bleaches the yellow.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Gough said:


> Other way around, TJ. It yellows when it's NOT exposed to UV, like away from sunlight. UV bleaches the yellow.


That makes sense. I was half asleep when I posted. So it will chaulk and fade when exposed to uv.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Well, I am required to use Penetrol, because it was originally done that way. I'm not worried about the wall yellowing, its already yellow, BM 298.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

I'll be glad when this job is finished, it's putting you in a bad mood. :whistling2:


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

slinger58 said:


> I'll be glad when this job is finished, it's putting you in a bad mood. :whistling2:


I can think of no smarta** comment to make. 'Tis true, I'm in a bad mood. I need a vacation, seriously, one that I don't come back from.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

fauxlynn said:


> I can think of no smarta** comment to make. 'Tis true, I'm in a bad mood. I need a vacation, seriously, one that I don't come back from.


Funny how everbody here seems to want "wealthy" clients but then this type of stuff happens. 

Sure this type of micro managed procedure from a customer can happen with any networth, but at some point you gotta wonder. 

They should be grateful you are putting up with their crap.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

fauxlynn said:


> I can think of no smarta** comment to make. 'Tis true, I'm in a bad mood. I need a vacation, seriously, one that I don't come back from.


Can I go with you?:laughing:


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

chrisn said:


> Can I go with you?:laughing:


Sure,you can. As long as your wife signs the permission slip, it' cool.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Jmayspaint said:


> I've had a few 'brush only customers over the years too. One little old lady insisted that the exterior of her huge two story Victorian be brushed only. Fine by me, I'll paint it with a bundle of nose hairs if somebody wants to pay for it.
> Another one was these two college professors that wanted their cabinets brushed in oil. I did the back of a door by rolling and brushing out to show them it was the same (so I thought) but that was a no-go, brush only!!


Personnaly, I find bundled nose hair brushes to be a bit slick so it's hard to load up a decent amount of paint on them.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

RH said:


> Personnaly, I find bundled nose hair brushes to be a bit slick so it's hard to load up a decent amount of paint on them.


Eyelashes are really the way to go for optimal pick up and release.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Jmayspaint said:


> Eyelashes are really the way to go for optimal pick up and release.


Especially for close-up work.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> Funny how everbody here seems to want "wealthy" clients .......
> They should be grateful you are putting up with their crap.


I don't want these types, I need these types. Middle income people are boring and uneducated to my trade. These clients with money types appreciate what I do. Compared to the clients I have had in the last few months that think I learned from HGTV and this is my hobby because my husband probably makes the real money, I'll put up with all the crap they can throw at me. At the end of the day, I get to work in the type of environment that I love. These types of clients present me with challenges I can't get from Mr. and Mrs. Joe Average Income. I get to restore compo, re-stain bar tops to match existing areas, match marble, create stencils.I'm not a faux painter, I'm a problem solver with a brush. These wealthier types end up asking my opinion about everything under the sun, even when they have an interior designer. What kind of artwork should they buy, which fabric goes better with the drapes to re-do the sofas, which light fixture do I like,the list goes on. I should be a goddamned GC for the rich and clueless.



Jmayspaint said:


> Eyelashes are really the way to go for optimal pick up and release.


You guys must really be bored. 884 views on a stupid thread about a brush.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

fauxlynn said:


> You guys must really be bored. 884 views on a stupid thread about a brush.


Ha, no doubt about bored. Fall has arrived. Winter looking harsh and bleak. This thread will still be going until spring!

I have never in my life heard of someone requiring a painter to do an entire wall by brush. Absolutely incredible.

Give me Mr and Mrs Joe Average any day of the week. I actually have a few customers who despite being millionaires, present as some of the most down to earth people I've ever worked for. I don't blend well with the Mr and Mrs Drysedales of the world (Beverly Hillbilly's reference for you youngsters).


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Ha, no doubt about bored. Fall has arrived. Winter looking harsh and bleak. This thread will still be going until spring!
> 
> I have never in my life heard of someone requiring a painter to do an entire wall by brush. Absolutely incredible.
> 
> Give me Mr and Mrs Joe Average any day of the week. I actually have a few customers who despite being millionaires, present as some of the most down to earth people I've ever worked for. I don't blend well with the Mr and Mrs Drysedales of the world (Beverly Hillbilly's reference for you youngsters).


My first experience as a painter was for a contractor who did residential repaints and other handyman work. I spent about 8 months working for him (he had one other, much more experienced employee). I did most of the painting, while the other guy did carpentry work and such. 

I was not allowed to use a roller for anything. And he didn't even have a sprayer. So, whether it was ceilings, walls, interior, exterior, whatever...all had to be brushed.

I realized way back then that this was a ridiculous, inefficient way to paint most of the surfaces. However, I brushed, brushed, brushed away, all to the tune of three dollars an hour. 

In hindsight, I became quite adept as using a brush. Still, what a ridiculous "system." This was around 1979.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Ha, no doubt about bored. Fall has arrived. Winter looking harsh and bleak. *This thread will still be going until spring!*
> 
> I have never in my life heard of someone requiring a painter to do an entire wall by brush. Absolutely incredible.
> 
> Give me Mr and Mrs Joe Average any day of the week. I actually have a few customers who despite being *millionaires, present as some of the most down to earth people I've ever worked for. * I don't blend well with the Mr and Mrs Drysedales of the world (Beverly Hillbilly's reference for you youngsters).


Dear bageezus, no! Shut it down!

One of my favorite millionaire clients, owns a chain of convenience stores, not 7-11, but the Delmarva equivalent, is the most down to earth person, he and his wife both. Their home is modest. Nice people. When I say they own them, they own them,no franchises. They own everyone of them.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Good to hear. At first I mistook your tone as frustration and contempt. More power to you!


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

925....
.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

fauxlynn said:


> ....These clients with money types appreciate what I do.........


I wish I could edit the above statement to say," These clients with money types appreciate what I do....._Unless they think I'm trying to gouge them on the price._


Well, the jokes on me. The designer called today to say that the homeowner was still enraged after my receiving my revised quote for phase 2. I reduced the scope of work and requested a parking pass.(long story) No go. His employee from his concrete company is going to do the work. This wasn't just for the wall,there is other true 'faux' stuff. HA! Good Luck, buddy.

The designer is livid. In talking to her,I mentioned that it might be tough for the guy to match the color and sheen, it took me like 6 hours to mix a quart. She thought for some reason that I had left behind a gallon ready to go. So she asks if they can pay me to mix the paint. Yeah...........NOPE.

The best part...He had his guys rip out what the plaster guy did because he says he noticed the guy didn't do two brown coats.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

fauxlynn said:


> I wish I could edit the above statement to say," These clients with money types appreciate what I do....._Unless they think I'm trying to gouge them on the price._
> 
> 
> Well, the jokes on me. The designer called today to say that the homeowner was still enraged after my receiving my revised quote for phase 2. I reduced the scope of work and requested a parking pass.(long story) No go. His employee from his concrete company is going to do the work. This wasn't just for the wall,there is other true 'faux' stuff. HA! Good Luck, buddy.
> ...


 Sounds like the best thing that could've happened. It's their problem now, let them deal with it.

Did a custom stain mix for a bid once. Worked with the GC and client for what seemed eternity to get it just right. GC and client went with another contractor who low bid it for the job but wanted the stain formula as I had kept all the samples. Told them the amount of time I had in it and what it would cost. After a lot of huffing and puffing on their part, they actually paid the amount I told them. (I was smart enough to get the check up front before giving it to them.)


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow. You dodged at least the final bullet... What a nightmare. Moving on to better jobs and clients!


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hang in there, Lynn. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

fauxlynn said:


> I wish I could edit the above statement to say," These clients with money types appreciate what I do.....Unless they think I'm trying to gouge them on the price.
> 
> Well, the jokes on me. The designer called today to say that the homeowner was still enraged after my receiving my revised quote for phase 2. I reduced the scope of work and requested a parking pass.(long story) No go. His employee from his concrete company is going to do the work. This wasn't just for the wall,there is other true 'faux' stuff. HA! Good Luck, buddy.
> 
> ...


Lol thats awesome that u made sure not to leave any material behind! Magicians dont give away their secrets! What an ahole designer though, some people have a lot of nerve.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

2,119


----------



## ttalbon (Aug 6, 2009)

I love it when there's a finish to the story.
You didn't get the job Lynn...their loss!
No doubt you'll get a call fixing the job anyway.


----------



## KD PAINTING (Nov 8, 2012)

I would agree that Corona makes some great oil brushes, but Purdy brushes aren't that far behind, depends on personal preference i guess.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

fauxlynn said:


> Because it's not a brush.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the HO blind?


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> Is the HO blind?



You are perceptive. He is almost blind,can't see chit. But,as I said, claims he can tell by touch. Never did hear from them to bail them out. Fine by me.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

fauxlynn said:


> You are perceptive. He is almost blind,can't see chit. But,as I said, claims he can tell by touch. Never did hear from them to bail them out. Fine by me.


 He's deaf too.


----------

